# Cant Play COD Because I Keep Getting Dev Error 6068



## PandaH05 (Jun 26, 2020)

hey guys so basically i play cod alot and i cant play becz i keep getting dev error 6068 i tried everything and im starting to think its my psu given the fact its really bad makes alot of noise and is only 550w i am upgrading to the rm850x i just wanna know if the psu could be causing it


----------



## mobiuus (Jun 26, 2020)

it would help if u posted ur system spec... do this for starters
it could be a bad overclock...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 26, 2020)

I googled and found this:









						Activision Support
					






					support.activision.com
				




Doesn't sound like a PSU issue. If your GPU is overclocked, tune it to default. If the settings are high, try a medium level. It sounds, from the forum chat, that it's driver/setting related, i.e. too stressful for the GPU.


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hmm really bcz im getting like 170 fps you think i should just cap it bcz 5700xt should handle it no prob

Alsothe reason i mention psu is bcz it only realy crashes when the psu gets loud


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 26, 2020)

dont need 850w, a 750w is enough.
Amd states minimum 600w and 700w recommended.



			https://www.amd.com/system/files/documents/radeon-rx-5700-series-quick-start-guide-en.pdf
		


i encountered the same thing but this was back in 2013 when i had the HD7970 paired with my 550w (unknown psu).
Playing Bf3 would crash and the psu would be super hot. It wont turn back on after psu is cooled. Changed to a 700w and problems gone.


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 26, 2020)

Yea but i plan on buying rtx 3000 series and hooefuly tryna some what future proof it but thats besides the point does anyone have any idea on how to fx this game idk why this thing is full of problems

By problems i mean the game


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 26, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Yea but i plan on buying rtx 3000 series and hooefuly tryna some what future proof it but thats besides the point does anyone have any idea on how to fx this game idk why this thing is full of problems
> 
> By problems i mean the game



Corsair RM850x is good, but if you want to buy a good psu i recommend seasonic brand. 
I'm using using both Corsair RM750x and Seasonic Focus 850w Platinum, both are very good.



			https://seasonic.com/focus-plus-platinum?__cf_chl_jschl_tk__=87b65daa516b92670bee1ea466f5aeea05fd800e-1593163155-0-AQ-czwnKFkuYIzscbEBeqiUffss9uPIwU7o4xkb5tt2Hn8KdYPrpvHkF0vXEWum0BkfQx1-bA3LYQc59uc-E8Oc81NRe8BSpAs9Nh-GS6iSK2yL449ACUwRstLRhltdlcqd3KjTPmTqIoAP1DGoeXxWJzyczNYI-8Lal2cmW7CPYJJMM3IowWieMCNVa-tsXr4g7l4yw8DCiVEq_8JDotCY1qWXVX2zXL7eYKsldM20F1k3v5dRY2w2N1rmz1nx2zYmI07OQAPtGuh7AUicvt5VJzO4pa21KDauUGM5zoPIw


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 26, 2020)

Ok but overall you guys think thats what is causing the dev error the psu


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 26, 2020)

If it was the PSU you'd probably see the GPU not being utilized 100%. I doubt it's the PSU in that sense.
Googling the error code it seems to relate to drivers or a corrupt video driver. It being a 5700XT, which is infamous for having driver issues.. It makes sense. 
That being said, use MSI Afterburner and check the GPU usage. If it's 95%+, it's probably not the PSU. 550W should be enough to handle a 5700XT and 3600.


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 26, 2020)

Yea its over 95%


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jun 26, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Yea its over 95%


Then the GPU should be getting all the power it needs.
Seems like a driver issue to me.


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 26, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 26, 2020)

I get this error and a Chronological error as well.
A fresh install helps.. 
sometimes...
not always.


----------



## ratsun81 (Jun 27, 2020)

Its not a PSU problem, I have a 2080TI and have the exact same issue with a plenty powerful PSU. (Evga 850W platinum) 
Downclock your GPU and power targets and the issue will go away. 

Also lodge a fault with Activision as its due to the games poor coding.


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey giys so turns out i had radeon softwear setting to outo overclock i turned it off and everything was worming great i played for like r hours getting like 160 fps then i shut down my pc and took a hour break i come back go on cod as usual and for skme reason im getting 70 now idk what happend


----------



## argon (Jun 27, 2020)

hey I had problem too with the 5700xt but I resolved with following things

press "windows"+R and type "msconfig"
in "services" (third tab) disable "AMD External events Utility" and "AMD Log Utlity". (https://i.gyazo.com/a5e0f7b64ab5141508fdc4d21f3b7846.png)
Reboot and hope!

also try this command in cmd for enabling windows power plan on *ultimate*

powercfg -duplicatescheme e9a42b02-d5df-448d-aa00-03f14749eb61






also make sure you have your windows game mode on

hope you resolve!! I play with around 220/270fps in MP , and around 180-200 in warzone , before those fix i was around 100fps stuttering all around the map.


----------



## ratsun81 (Jun 27, 2020)

argon said:


> hey I had problem too with the 5700xt but I resolved with following things
> 
> press "windows"+R and type "msconfig"
> in "services" (third tab) disable "AMD External events Utility" and "AMD Log Utlity". (https://i.gyazo.com/a5e0f7b64ab5141508fdc4d21f3b7846.png)
> ...


So you had dev error 6068?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Call of Duty: Warzone DEV ERROR 6068 Fix
					

Call of Duty: Warzone has had a pretty solid release thus far and players have really been enjoying Activision's newest take on the Battle Royale genre.




					gamerjournalist.com


----------



## Bashdar09 (Jun 27, 2020)

Redownload the game without pauses the only solution


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 27, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Ok but overall you guys think thats what is causing the dev error the psu


Nope.



kayjay010101 said:


> If it was the PSU you'd probably see the GPU not being utilized 100%


No. If your gpu isn't getting enough power, utilization does not go down...just no.



PandaH05 said:


> Hey giys so turns out i had radeon softwear setting to outo overclock i turned it off and everything was worming great i played for like r hours getting like 160 fps then i shut down my pc and took a hour break i come back go on cod as usual and for skme reason im getting 70 now idk what happend


hard to tell what fps you should be getting when you don't share resolution and settings. 

Please create system specs (in the appropriate place and include your monitor) so we know exactly what you are working with.








						Call of Duty: Warzone PC Performance Review and Optimisation Guide | 1080p Performance | Software
					

1080p Performance




					www.overclock3d.net


----------



## ratsun81 (Jun 27, 2020)

Nice 


Bashdar09 said:


> Redownload the game without pauses the only solution


Nup sorry thats not a fix. I tried it. ALL 190 Gigs and no its not  going to fix the problem. 

Again downclock the GPU is confirmed multiple times to stop this happening. 

If you havent had this error and dont have a way to stop it please stop giving crap advise.


----------



## Bashdar09 (Jun 27, 2020)

ratsun81 said:


> Nice
> 
> Nup sorry thats not a fix. I tried it. ALL 190 Gigs and no its not  going to fix the problem.
> 
> ...


Thats what helped me ! also try to be sure that no monitoring program such as MSI after burner or amd metric is ON it ll crash it


----------



## menis-legend (Jun 27, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> hey guys so basically i play cod alot and i cant play becz i keep getting dev error 6068 i tried everything and im starting to think its my psu given the fact its really bad makes alot of noise and is only 550w i am upgrading to the rm850x i just wanna know if the psu could be causing it



COD (i assume warzone) is really buggy... i can't play it in fullscreen has to be windowed boarderless. When i first start it up i have to wait 5 mins for the cache too. Also when i first ever booted it on my PC that cache wouldn't install. your PSU be fine with any GPU out on market as long as its's only 1 GPU tho no SLI or CrossFire. re install the game and see whats happens again my advice.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jun 27, 2020)

ratsun81 said:


> Again downclock the GPU is confirmed multiple times to stop this happening.



Then it sounds like a problem with the GPU if anything.


----------



## PandaH05 (Jun 28, 2020)

fixed it lol all i had to do was restart my pc lol


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 28, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> fixed it lol all i had to do was restart my pc lol


On so many levels......


Really?!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 28, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Hey giys so turns out i had radeon softwear setting to outo overclock i turned it off and everything was worming great i played for like r hours getting like 160 fps then i shut down my pc and took a hour break i come back go on cod as usual and for skme reason im getting 70 now idk what happend



You said this earlier in the thread. So, I don't get how you now say switching the PC off fixed it.

Basically, it sounds like you're auto OC is causing the issue. Game crashes but GPU clocks will run low afterwards, likely due to driver crash too. Restarting would then put clocks back to normal.


----------



## WolfIGJ (Jun 29, 2020)

I have the same error Dev error 6068

i try everything, when i start the game it srtar normaly and some times it make the error but the graphics have a glitch, i try reinstalling the game, put my gpu on base clock even reintsal a fresh new windos, and now i cant play, every time i hit the game it makesthe error dev 6068

my spec
i7 6700k
Asus Strix RX 480
32 GB RAM
2tb HDD
250 GB SSD


----------



## BasedTanner (Jul 22, 2020)

I’m having the same problems too. It’s pretty annoying! Help anyone!

ryzen 7 3700x
EVGA 2080 super
16 gb ram
1 tb ssd


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> On so many levels......
> 
> 
> Really?!



Yeah its a real thing, it always amazes me too but some people think turning a PC off is some sort of capital sin, they might lose their 101951851 open tabs in Chrome along with the shit performance and a half dozen unfinished installations.

And even while it is well known...:


----------



## savior02 (Sep 22, 2020)

argon said:


> hey I had problem too with the 5700xt but I resolved with following things
> 
> press "windows"+R and type "msconfig"
> in "services" (third tab) disable "AMD External events Utility" and "AMD Log Utlity". (https://i.gyazo.com/a5e0f7b64ab5141508fdc4d21f3b7846.png)
> ...



Dude you're a freaking life saver! I was tinkering with my OC settings because of this error in warzone for more than a week! Without overclocking it would be fine. So As soon as I did this so far it runs like a champ! Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 22, 2020)

Dev Error:  this is relative to drivers issue, and sound card this is also responsible for over all system stability.
Get the latest sound card driver as it might help.
If sound card this is old?  Then adjust audio acceleration due DirectX sound panel settings.

The gaming mouse this is also another critical device, and drivers they should be well made and fresh too.


----------



## jayseearr (Sep 22, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> The gaming mouse this is also another critical device, and drivers they should be well made and fresh too


lol^ call me crazy but I don't think his mouse drivers are causing game crashes...and why are you speaking of them as if they are a stew recipe?


----------



## savior02 (Sep 22, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> Dev Error:  this is relative to drivers issue, and sound card this is also responsible for over all system stability.
> Get the latest sound card driver as it might help.
> If sound card this is old?  Then adjust audio acceleration due DirectX sound panel settings.
> 
> The gaming mouse this is also another critical device, and drivers they should be well made and fresh too.





jayseearr said:


> lol^ call me crazy but I don't think his mouse drivers are causing game crashes...and why are you speaking of them as if they are a stew recipe?



Lol I got many different DEV errors on Warzone and they were all due to my overclock! I only would stop getting them on stock settings. All my drivers are up to date. For some reason when I disabled the ATI services and added the ultimate power option game would run without FC and I stopped getting dev errors. I think it may be more to do with the ATI Software because I didn't get those dev errors for a period of time and that's because I was running without the ATI software and on the windows update supplied driver. But then again I had a much lower and different OC setting so not sure. I only installed the ATI as an alternative to stop using Afterburner for the fan profile since you cant set up zero rpm in it. I'm glad it's working now I can drop my CPU & other volts now to run cooler and keep you guys posted!


----------



## Bubster (Sep 22, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> dont need 850w, a 750w is enough.
> Amd states minimum 600w and 700w recommended.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to Ampere RTX cards (Nvidia free heaters) everyone from now on will need a minimum 850 W PSU


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 22, 2020)

jayseearr said:


> lol^ call me crazy but I don't think his mouse drivers are causing game crashes...and why are you speaking of them as if they are a stew recipe?



Product support on request this will cost you 50 euro.


----------



## jayseearr (Sep 22, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> Product support on request this will cost you 50 euro.



???? What are you talking about dude, are you ok?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 23, 2020)

Marked a couple of posts LQ due to being off-topic. Please try harder to stay on course to prevent further actions. Thanks!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2020)

Does this help, googled the issue and this came up, maybe a dead end but thought I would post it anyways ………….









						COD Modern Warfare Warzone Dev Error 6068 | How to fix
					

Dev error 6068 is one of the most common issues in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare and Warzone. Unfortunately, it's also one of the hardest to fix.




					www.gamerevolution.com


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 23, 2020)

I fixed this on my system by changing to DX11. Try lowering all your graphic settings like very low, except for resolution keep that native, just to test.


----------



## jayseearr (Sep 23, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Does this help, googled the issue and this came up, maybe a dead end but thought I would post it anyways ………….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, i don't want to seem like an asshole (i know your intentions were good) but you should be more careful what links you throw up on the forum.
1) That list of troubleshooting is all snake-oil pure horeshit
2)A popup surfaced a few seconds after clicking on the link for some more horseshit restoro software which is a quick road to malware at best or fake software/scareware scam at worst



ZenZimZaliben said:


> I fixed this on my system by changing to DX11. Try lowering all your graphic settings like very low, except for resolution keep that native, just to test.


Would you like to share how you switched it to directx11? last I checked the game was only directx12 and there was no way of switching it...


----------



## savior02 (Sep 23, 2020)

jayseearr said:


> Hey man, i don't want to seem like an asshole (i know your intentions were good) but you should be more careful what links you throw up on the forum.
> 1) That list of troubleshooting is all snake-oil pure horeshit
> 2)A popup surfaced a few seconds after clicking on the link for some more horseshit restoro software which is a quick road to malware at best or fake software/scareware scam at worst
> 
> ...


In the link you reference it shows you how. I just clicked it and  didnt get any suspicious spyware activity. One thing the link says is that To run Warzone optimally, the game requires RAM speeds of *3000 MHz. *But I dont see that on the official website. It only states 8gb of ram.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 23, 2020)

jayseearr said:


> Hey man, i don't want to seem like an asshole (i know your intentions were good) but you should be more careful what links you throw up on the forum.
> 1) That list of troubleshooting is all snake-oil pure horeshit
> 2)A popup surfaced a few seconds after clicking on the link for some more horseshit restoro software which is a quick road to malware at best or fake software/scareware scam at worst
> 
> ...


Sorry, I had it open for about 3 or 4 minutes and didn't get anything.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 23, 2020)

jayseearr said:


> Hey man, i don't want to seem like an asshole (i know your intentions were good) but you should be more careful what links you throw up on the forum.
> 1) That list of troubleshooting is all snake-oil pure horeshit
> 2)A popup surfaced a few seconds after clicking on the link for some more horseshit restoro software which is a quick road to malware at best or fake software/scareware scam at worst
> 
> ...



Open *Battle.Net Client* on the PC.
Open the game *COD Modern Warfare*
Go to *Options*
Check *Additional Command Line Arguments *and type *-d3d11*
Exit and try playing the game.


----------



## jayseearr (Sep 23, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Sorry, I had it open for about 3 or 4 minutes and didn't get anything.


I am just letting you know that link is dodgy is a.f. with the exception of scan and repair that list is utterly useless and more likely to cause problems than fix them....and that pop up...I didn't click it of course but that "pc repair tool software"...uhm no thanks i'll pass...



ZenZimZaliben said:


> Open *Battle.Net Client* on the PC.
> Open the game *COD Modern Warfare*
> Go to *Options*
> Check *Additional Command Line Arguments *and type *-d3d11*
> Exit and try playing the game.



i'm pretty sure that's more snake oil put out there like the site above^. Did you run afterburner and verify that the game is using directx11 afterwards?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 23, 2020)

No I did not. But it did work as I stopped receiving the 6086 error and was able to make it past the main menu for once. Then I set all my display settings on LOW/OFF and reloaded the game with the command switch disabled/blank. It work fine. Then started adding things back in. I finally isolated my instance to be caused be Tessellation and shadow cache, can only run Tessellation with "near".

Oh yeah I also had to run the game in window borderless. I think because I run 2 monitors it was freaking out. One is 144hz and the other was just 60hz.


----------



## jayseearr (Sep 23, 2020)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> No I did not. But it did work as I stopped receiving the 6086 error and was able to make it past the main menu for once. Then I set all my display settings on LOW/OFF and reloaded the game with the command switch disabled/blank. It work fine. Then started adding things back in. I finally isolated my instance to be caused be Tessellation and shadow cache, can only run Tessellation with "near".



Well you should try and see for yourself...as far as I can tell that command line doesn't do anything at all...placebo effect.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 23, 2020)

Ok...well then I don't know...it worked for me and I don't think a placebo can effect something outside of your mind. But your right it could have been due to all the other stuff I did to get that damn game working. I didn't approach this as a test subject I just did a scramble to get it working and I did, no more 6068 and working great. I know the only settings I changed were in-game graphic/cache settings because my hardware works flawlessly with all other games I play.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 24, 2020)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ok...well then I don't know...it worked for me and I don't think a placebo can effect something outside of your mind. But your right it could have been due to all the other stuff I did to get that damn game working. I didn't approach this as a test subject I just did a scramble to get it working and I did, no more 6068 and working great. I know the only settings I changed were in-game graphic/cache settings because my hardware works flawlessly with all other games I play.


I changed my link at my post #39 and it indeed mentions a similar fix that worked for you amongst others it appears.


----------



## PandaH05 (Sep 29, 2020)

hey guys just downloaded new cod season now I'm crashing like crazy is this because of me or is it just a bug in the game

it crashes when i window out change graphic settings and when I try to close to desktop its soo annoying


----------



## savior02 (Sep 29, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> hey guys just downloaded new cod season now I'm crashing like crazy is this because of me or is it just a bug in the game
> 
> it crashes when i window out change graphic settings and when I try to close to desktop its soo annoying


WELCOME TO THE CLUB

Warzone is so sensitive every time I change something in my bios or overclock my GPU it effects the game so badly I even uninstall the drivers and software and still gives me dev errors. I'm now doing a clean Windows install and not changing a damn thing.


----------



## PandaH05 (Sep 30, 2020)

is sad that such a big game like cod can be like that cold war better not be like that

the thing is I don't have any overclock except for my CPU which is my ryzen 5 3600 to 4.2 ghz


----------



## savior02 (Sep 30, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> is sad that such a big game like cod can be like that cold war better not be like that
> 
> the thing is I don't have any overclock except for my CPU which is my ryzen 5 3600 to 4.2 ghz


I think it has to do more with the Radeon drivers


----------

